# Roger Waters 2017



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Oct 2 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre
Oct 3 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 
Oct 6 Quebec City, QC Videotron Centre 
Oct 10 Ottawa, ON Canadian Tire Centre 
Oct 16 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 
Oct 24 Edmonton, AB Rogers Place 
Oct 28 Vancouver, BC Rogers Arena


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Winnipeg date to be added...


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmm, any idea if there is a fan club or pre-sale?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

whew...I missed the year for a second, thought I'd just missed it 

thx for the headsup!



I wonder what material he's doing....could he be finished his new album finally?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

aha:

"Waters says that although the upcoming album — due to be his first rock studio album since 1992’s _Amused to Death_ — is still well short of completion, he expects to have it in fans’ hands before the tour begins in May. He’s been working in L.A. with producer Nigel Godrich, of Radiohead collaborating fame."


Roger Waters Announces Us + Them Tour Dates for 2017


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pricey tickets, tons available and they have been on sale for a few months now. $250 for a decent seat on the sides and looks like all of the floor seats are being peddled as VIP. Starting to smell like that Stones tour several years back.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bolero said:


> whew...I missed the year for a second, thought I'd just missed it
> 
> thx for the headsup!
> 
> ...


_The balance between old and new material in next year’s set will be “most likely 80/20, I would think,” Waters says. “You know, if people are going to come see me in arenas or stadiums from Shreveport, Louisiana to Shanghai, China, and if I want them to listen carefully to what I have to say, and I do, I think it is absolutely essential that I give them a lot of songs that they recognize. And the fact is, because, whether it’s new material or from my solo career – from Amused to Death or Radio KAOS or Pros and Cons (of Hitchhiking) – or whether it’s anything from the records that I did in Pink Floyd, there is a general thread running through it. My basic ethos and philosophy hasn’t changed at all over the years. So it doesn’t matter which bits of my career the songs come from. They’re still me telling my truth.”

And what truth will that be? “The new show’s going to be called ‘Us + Them’ because it’s really specifically about the line from this 1973 song ‘Us and Them’ that goes ‘With, without/And who’ll deny that’s what the fighting’s all about.’ Because the main message that I have to propagate, if I can, is embodied in the (concept) that the idea of perpetual war, which has been embraced by the neocons particularly in the United States of America, is an entirely wrong way for the human race to live… There’s a different way of organizing the human race that is better than this way. This way is driven by the greed of the few. There is so much money to be made out of killing people, and incarcerating people as well, that it’s a good model for people who are emotionally dead — like Donald Trump, for instance.”_


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well, greed and lets not forget IDEOLOGY

why can't we all just get along?

( ok no politics/religion )


damn those ticket prices. $250?? maybe, if Roger gave me a blowjob too!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Winnipeg - MTS Centre on Oct 22.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

He's also doing The Wall with the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.
http://montrealgazette.com/entertai...s-wall-is-built-into-opera-de-montreal-season


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I've got tickets for both the Waters show in October and the opera next month!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the tip! I bought a ticket to go see him in October.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Friday, Oct 13th back at the ACC added.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Just saw the show in Detroit. All I'm going to say is be sure you are in your seat before the second set starts.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

His "Dark Side of the Moon" tour was one of the best I've ever seen. But it was less than $100 for a good seat. Glad I've seen him already - and playing what I believe to be PF's ultimate album live. I can't bring myself to pay $250 for a show. Just can't do it.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

$75.00 US for our tickets, upper deck and still glad we went.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Going on Wednesday here in Edmonton. 2 shows 1 Tues 1 Wed at the new Rogers Place. Can't wait for it. I stupidly missed Floyd when they came here to play the Stadium years ago, so this'll probably be my last kick at the Floyd Cat. Pretty excited about it.


----------



## biggus-dickus (Feb 17, 2017)

Going to tomorrow nights show (Wednesday Oct. 25), got row 16 on the floor for $100 so I couldn't resist. Seen him a few times previously, but never so close and for so reasonable.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I went here in Edmonton last night. It’s every bit the spectacle a Floyd/Waters show should be. Enjoy.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Who's Rogers?


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

AlBDarned said:


> Who's Rogers?


Haha. Got me. It was at Rogers. Correction: Waters.


----------

